# Flatholm Cholera Hospital



## spooksprings (Jun 2, 2012)

*Flatholm Cholera Hospital *

Hi. This isolation hospital 3 miles off the coast of Cardiff Bay is usually out of bounds. And it still is!

Loose the tour guide, evade the screeching dive bombing flying poop machines, nettles and fences, while avoiding the crushing of soft balls of fluff underfoot, and you're in.

Opened 1883 for isolation. Main hospital built 1896. Included wards, laundry, kitchen, crematorium.
Land leased from Marquis of Bute to Cardiff Corporation for £50 a year. Last patient to die of Bubonic plague did so in 1900.
Closed in 1935. Listed Building Grade II. The only isolation hospital on a British island. 

For the more info go here: Flatholm Project and here: Wiki Flatholm






Main Hospital





Laundry building





First hospital or an outhouse





First hospital or an outhouse





Main hospital





First hospital or an outhouse (with military ruin fore)





Main hospital site





Main hospital site





Main hospital site















Large bread oven





A Bubonic victim's bedknobs

K, 3 hours on this island is just enough to get acclimatised, the extensive military sites are covered Here (Flatholm Military). 
And youll get the military bumph on Wikipedia Wiki turrets and forts But I'll throw in some snaps of the Anderson shelters and a gun turret.

























This may be the mark of the Woolwich armory





Lighthouse battery






And of course I couldn't end a bricks and mortar post without an obligatory ball of fluff 
for the ladies to croon over and remind clomperhompers to mind where they are stepping.

Thanks for coming on my dangerous tour! Cheers, Spooks​


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 2, 2012)

Nice details, living the crest & bed knob, thanks for sharing!


----------



## skeleton key (Jun 2, 2012)

Normally strict run on revealing access details spooks, But urs were quality & no risk there lol 
Thanks and great pics &thanks for sharing 
The ball of fluff is a win win


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jun 2, 2012)

Aawww, cute ball of fluff! Great pics


----------



## electricemma (Jun 2, 2012)

Great photos! Creepy bone photo, though. They're animal, right?


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 3, 2012)

Brilliant photos what an amazing site,thanks for sharing.


----------

